# Hebrew Formatting / יישור עברית



## amikama

** ENGLISH INSTRUCTIONS ARE IN THE NEXT POST **​

שלום,

כשכותבים הודעה בעברית, ייתכן שההודעה תצא משובשת בשל בעיות ביישור עברית. כדי למנוע שיבושים אלו יש להשתמש בשלושת כפתורי הכיווניות, אשר מופיעים בשורת הכפתורים שמעל חלון העריכה: 




הכפתור 

 משמש ליישור פסקאות שלמות בעברית לימין, הכפתור 

 - ליישור טקסט עברי המשולב בתוך טקסט לועזי, והכפתור 

 - ליישור טקסט לועזי בתוך טקסט עברי.

אופן השימוש בכפתורים אלה מוסבר להלן.


*פסקאות בעברית:*
1. מקליקים על הכפתור 

. זוג תגי RTLP יופיע בחלון העריכה:




2. מקלידים את הטקסט העברי בין התגים האלו:



​(נא לא לדאוג בקשר למיקומם של סימני הפיסוק. הם יופיעו במקומם הנכון אחרי שליחת ההודעה.)

3. לפני שליחת ההודעה, מומלץ לבצע לה "תצוגה מקדימה" על ידי לחיצה על הכפתור 

, כדי לוודא שהעברית אכן תוצג נכון אחרי שליחת ההודעה.

4. שולחים את ההודעה.
אחרי שליחת ההודעה, היא תופיע כשהיא מיושרת לימין:





*מילים עבריות בתוך משפט לועזי:*
אם שילוב מילים עבריות בתוך משפט לועזי גורם לשיבושים ביישור עברית:

1. בוחרים את הטקסט העברי.




2. מקליקים על הכפתור 

 . התוצאה תהיה שהטקסט המסומן יוקף בזוג תגי RTL.




3. במידת הצורך, חוזרים על צעדים 1-2 עבור כל טקסט עברי המשולב בטקסט לועזי.

4. לפני שליחת ההודעה, מומלץ לבצע לה "תצוגה מקדימה" על ידי לחיצה על הכפתור 

, כדי לוודא שהעברית אכן תוצג נכון אחרי שליחת ההודעה.

5. שולחים את ההודעה.
אחרי שליחת ההודעה, המשפט הנ"ל יופיע כך:




*הערה*: ייתכן שיהיו בעיות יישור גם במקרה ההפוך, כלומר בטקסט לועזי המשובץ בתוך משפט עברי. במקרה זה מבצעים את שלבים 1-5 שתוארו לעיל, אלא שבשלב 1 בוחרים את הטקסט הלועזי במקום את הטקסט העברי, ובשלב 2 יש ללחוץ על הכפתור 

 במקום על הכפתור 

.


----------



## amikama

Dear forum members,

When you type in Hebrew, your post may end up being improperly formatted due to issues with default formatting settings.  To prevent this, use the three arrow buttons in the row of icons at the top of the editing window:



The 

 button is used to properly format entire Hebrew posts/paragraphs; the 

 button, to properly format Hebrew text embedded within a left-to-right text; and the *

 *button, to properly format left-to-right text embedded within a Hebrew text.

The instructions below explain how to use these buttons.

*To properly format entire Hebrew posts/paragraphs:*
1. Click the 

 button.  A pair of RTLP tags will appear in the editing window:




2. Type your Hebrew text between the tags:




(Please do not worry about misplaced punctuation marks.  They will appear correctly once your post is submitted.)

3. We recommend that you preview your post before submitting it, by clicking the 

 button, to make sure that your Hebrew text will be correctly formatted once your post is submitted.

4. Submit your post.  Once you do so, it will be displayed properly with correct formatting.





*To properly format Hebrew words embedded within left-to-right sentences:*

If embedding Hebrew words within a left-to-right sentence creates formatting issues:

1. Select the Hebrew text.




2. Click the 

  button, which will wrap RTL tags around your text:




3. Repeat Steps 1 and 2 as necessary for any other embedded Hebrew texts with formatting issues.

4. We recommend that you preview your post before submitting it, by clicking the 

  button, to make sure that your Hebrew text will be correctly formatted once your post is submitted.

5. Submit your post.  Once you do so, it will be displayed properly, as in the example below:




*Note*: You may run into the same embedded-text formatting issues with the languages reversed, i.e. when embedding left-to-right text within a Hebrew sentence.  In that case, follow the steps described above, working with the left-to-right text instead of the Hebrew text, and in Step 2, instead of clicking the 

 button, click the 

 button instead.


----------

